# St bernard puppies stolen in Kent



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

[Reference: puppies 3]
A house was broken into yesterday morning in
Stones Cross Road, Crockenhill, Kent & 3, 7 week old St Bernard puppies
were stolen!! Police have been informed!!!


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

god thats dreadful they must be so worried


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh no - poor pups. Hope they trace them soon - would hate to think where they could end up being sold off by scum. 

Laura


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

That's awful, the poor pups and owners  i hope they catch the scum who did this


----------

